# -



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2019)

I own both of them. Play some games on console (Xbox) and some on pc. I think pc is better like it has more games and of course free to play online multiplayer (looking at you Nintendo online and Xbox live) ANYWAYS I have my all time favourite game which is just dance that I can't play on pc so I think I can't survive without either of them?? What do you prefer for gaming?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2019)

PC all the way; I like easily having my saves across various PCs (if I need to) and having my games all in one place. Being able to type on the keyboard is a big plus too, and being able to pick between various controllers/controls.


----------



## slatka (Apr 9, 2019)

i think PC is just so much better and so much easier to game on, i actually hate consoles i bought an xbox a few years ago and literally played it for about 2 weeks and never touched it again.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 9, 2019)

PC


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 9, 2019)

I think it definitely depends on what sort of experience one is seeking. For me, I love both, but I also love the nostalgia of playing on an actual console and being able to do local multiplayer with it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2019)

I prefer to play on a console rather than a PC, but I'm also quite bad at using a keyboard to control a game. Plus, I play mostly Nintendo games so I find myself playing console games more anyways.


----------



## Envy (Apr 9, 2019)

Console gaming is a clear preference for me. I do think that The Sims is fantastic on PC, for reasons of mods and custom content, which greatly enhance a game of that type. Otherwise, I avoid gaming on PC. I prefer the simplicity of consoles, where I buy a console, and don't have to worry about my specs lining up with the game coming out that I want. Over the years, I've had horrible experiences trying to play The Sims 2 and The Sims 3 on PCs, because I couldn't get a PC that could run them like it should. Loading screens lasting forever, horrible camera movement lag - those are terrible, terrible things and with a console, I know the games coming out for it won't run anywhere near that badly. When a game runs terribly on a PC, I start wanting to buy parts to make it run, and that costs way too much, and then those parts are instantly outdated.

Aside from The Sims, I have no interest in PC exclusives, so I thankfully only have to deal with PC for The Sims.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Yeah, I prefer consoles and console games.  I used to be big into PC gaming growing up up until about a year or two ago, but I’m no longer interested in it.  Now I get to catch up on the console games I missed during that time like Xenoblade Chronicles X!


----------



## salty- (Apr 9, 2019)

Console! I'm so use to playing on console because I never had a computer stable enough to run most games, so I have a very limited experience with playing on a computer.


----------



## imiya (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm torn! I find PC easier to discover neat Indie games for, but I also love not having to worry about my PC not being good enough for certain games with Console releases.


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 9, 2019)

I play both pc and console, but yeah for me PC is better for certain games (like skyrim, sims etc) while console can be better for other games if that makes sense? I used to go through long periods of playing on console, getting bored and switch to PC and vice versa.


----------



## Tao (Apr 9, 2019)

I prefer PC since it's overall objectively better in the sense that:
- I can play any game I've bought on PC in the past *literally as long as I've used a PC to game* on whatever computer I own rather than having to keep old systems around or buy 20 HD complete definitive collectors edition with Knuckles rereleases.
- The games are universal in the sense that I can buy a game and play it both on my desktop at home and my laptop anywhere. So long as there's a PC with an internet connection around, I have access to my entire PC library.
- I can use literally whatever controller I want to. My Duelshock 4 gets more use as my PC controller than as an actual PS4 controller.
- Easy access to a ton of mods if I ever want to use them, which I rarely do, but it's nice knowing I can add content or change a game to better suit me if I wanted to. Not to mention games that are broken pieces of crap like 95% of Bethesda games which the community fixes faster and better than the actual developer does.
- Access to pretty much most games so long as somebody has uploaded it to the internet. Whether this be old games that are no longer sold and supported that somebody has uploaded a cracked version of, small indie games that otherwise wouldn't have the money to publish on console, ROM hacks, etc.
- Emulators. I have all the old consoles I emulate in the cupboard and attic, but it's still convenient to just emulate them than set up various different consoles and have a ton of physical stuff hanging around.
- The option to play a game on a various amount of hardware setups meaning my computer may end up being a little out of date to play a new release on the highest settings, but if I don't care too much about visuals I can just lower some settings rather than buy an entirely new system.
- Free online play, outside of a very VERY select few examples that are largely MMO's.

I would probably sell a good amount of my console stuff if it were announced all the exclusive titles were going to be made available on PC, especially the current generation of consoles where a physical copy really isn't worth that much to me since you get nothing but the game in the box these days, not to mention that game is missing a ton of stuff you HAVE to download anyway. At best I would keep the Switch only for its convenience.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 9, 2019)

I was raised on consoles and they're basically what I've played, save for a few exceptions, basically everything I've played on. As such I'm sort of a console person by default. 

That said, in more recent years I've become more interested in PC because there are some games that I've been interested that aren't released on Nintendo consoles (since I buy Nintendo ones) but were multiplatform (PS4/Xbox One/PC) since I skipped the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One. Unfortunately I haven't ever had a computer that is capable of playing really graphically intensive games, but I plan to upgrade in the future when I can so I'm hoping that I'll be able to get into PC games then.


----------



## auroral (Apr 10, 2019)

Because I've never had a computer good for / meant for gaming, I'll have to say console! Plus... truthfully most games that appeal to me are on Nintendo consoles already :' D but I do have my fair share of steam games! Yet I keep finding myself wishing they'd be ported to switch, anyway. It's just more convenient for me, I guess.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 11, 2019)

I enjoy both, but if I had to choose I'd say PC for the convenience. Console gaming was better back in the days before there were so many different ones to choose from, all with exclusive games. I can buy a decent (doesn't have to be top of the line) gaming computer for cheaper than the cost of keeping up with all the consoles. And I can get away with updating my computer a piece at a time versus having to buy a whole new console every few years. And when I upgrade my computer, I don't lose access to the older games. It wasn't so bad when consoles were backwards compatible, but you don't see that as much anymore. So yeah, I wish more games were available on the PC. But I still have a few consoles for those must-have games.


----------



## Cress (Apr 11, 2019)

Usually console, it just feels more right to me I guess. But it really depends on the game, stuff like Overwatch I'd much rather play on PC.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

PC ALL DAY LONG! I couldn't survive without Rainbow Six Seige and  CSGO! But I do love all of the Zelda and Mario games.


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 14, 2019)

i prefer console. if i ever had to play a pc i think id probably end up using the arrow keys for movement


----------



## Miharu (Apr 15, 2019)

I have to say PC, I used to enjoy console games a lot, but once I got a PC everything changed hahaha <3 There's just so much you can do compared to a console hahaha, the only thing that sucks is if they release console only games then it's a rip for PC users ; v ;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 16, 2019)

Console for sure. However I just bought a controller that works for my PC, so I could give a few more PC games a shot. I'm terrible at picking up keyboard controls, so having a controller would make it much better for me. I've pretty much always been big for console gaming though, right through childhood to now, so it's always first pick for me.


----------



## greyCat44 (Apr 19, 2019)

PC!  It just made it so much easier to get into gaming to begin with, since you don't have to spend a lot on a console and controllers, and there are all these affordable indie games on steam sales


----------



## OctoLiam (Apr 23, 2019)

Console, always been more console than pc


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

I mostly do console. A lot of my franchises are not available on PC, and the majority of my friends that I play multiplayer with me are also on PlayStation.


----------



## eilpaz (Apr 23, 2019)

I likes to use PC for gaming most of the times.  I?m trying not to get my hopes too high up just to get a incomplete and noob friendly racing game having release of squeals.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 23, 2019)

PC, definitely.
Although I love my Nintendo consoles, I don't really consider them as consoles as I feel like they're so different and better than the Xbox or the Playstation.
I don't know why but heh, Nintendo feels like it has its own universe whereas it's a bit harder to see that in other consoles imo.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 23, 2019)

Just PC now, though I do want to get a Switch eventually for Nintendo's own IPs.


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

Now that I?ve had a desktop for the past five years or so, that can actually handle gaming, I definitely prefer PC. The game availability is far wider. I will be buying a switch for Pokemon and AC but those will probably be the only games I buy for it. Consoles/console games are prohibitively expensive, and they never go on sale. And you have to replace them far more often than upgrades on your PC. I?m not one of those ?PC race? people though, idc what other people like/want to play on!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

PC. 
I use it play emulators too XD


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2019)

I've had consoles always, but I wouldn't mind trying a gaming PC too. Only thing that stops me is money and the fact that there's no crossplay (mostly) to play with friends on console. Hope this overall changes one day.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

Hmmm... Console! I love consoles :> 

My favorite is the 3DS, duh.​


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 27, 2019)

Console for me!


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 27, 2019)

use to play on console when I was little, but now PC gamer all the way lol >w<)/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

console if we are talking handheld yes.. i mean i play some on the pc but i mostly play like not where i have my laptop and in public a lot so, yeah...3ds bby


----------



## Beanz (Apr 28, 2019)

I mostly do console but I’d like to start doing PC.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm mostly a PC gamer. I like being able to upgrade the components in my system. I don't mind consoles though, I really like my Xbox and I'd like to get both a PS4 and a Switch at some point.


----------



## Stalfos (May 2, 2019)

I pretty much exclusively play on handheld devices unless we're including retro consoles. My last "true" consoles were the Dreamcast and the Gamecube. Since then I've gotten a PSP, PS Vita, DS, 3DS and Switch. And I only play on my Switch in handheld mode.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 7, 2019)

I have PC and console. I go through phases where I won’t touch my PC for a month or 2 while I play on console, then I switch. I don’t have a preference as I believe they both have their individual flaws. I definitely love the accessibility for mods on PC though. I can almost mod every game


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 18, 2019)

I wonder what is everyone's favorite *3DS *console: the classic one, 3DS XL, New 3DS or New 3DS XL, 2DS, New 2DS XL? 
Mine would be New 3DS (not XL) - I just love how small and cute it is, and that it feels like a toy. :3 And the exchangeable cover plates are just a dream for customization! Though, I'm currently playing on New 3DS XL - I had to get that one because my vision is... eh, let's not talk about it. =_= But yeah, New 3DS is my absolute favorite. I just wish it had a bigger screen. xD

2DS (not XL) is my 2nd favorite, but only if it's see-through! Like this:


Spoiler











It just has this "retro electronics" feel to it, which is really fun. :3 I'd definitely go for this version if... it had a bigger screen. =_+

I play on both console and PC but my choice would be... Switch! Every single game I've played on Switch feels amazing because of the way Switch is designed. PC is nice... when it works, haha. Even official licensed games have so many bugs and issues on PC, especially back in 2010. It's like, the game comes out and there's already 1000+ symbol guides on how to fix them, uh... just let me play, mattaku! >_< I buy games primarily on Switch and PS4 nowadays, but some titles (like, say, Dragon Quest Heroes I) - on Steam. And the reason for that is PC can do 60 frames per second and it's really important in some action-heavy games. For me, at least. I just get dizzy from playing 30fps action. *(-。－；)* Majority of PS4 action games do 60 fps, though. There are some exceptions like DQ Heroes I!


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2019)

I always preferred to play on console. There aren't any PC games which I like that much 
and in general, I just like it more to play on a console rather then on the PC.


----------



## JoJoCan (May 19, 2019)

PC


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2019)

console. i struggle to play on pc if it's without a controller


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 23, 2019)

I prefer console.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 23, 2019)

If I had the money and time, definitely PC. There are certain games I know i’d fall into a deep hole and obsession over all over again if I actually had the time and the money for a good set up (which is never gonna happen again in my life because of priorities lol) However, i’m pretty content with my consoles (switch and 3ds). I don’t play a lot of different games anymore and just stick to my usuals like animal crossing and splatoon and both of those are plenty to keep my mind off all the pc games I could be playing


----------



## Romaki (May 25, 2019)

I like PC better, but only because it opens the doors to games with no mainstream value. Nowadays Nintendo is really doing a fantastic job at giving niche and odd indie games a bigger reach by allowing them to be ported on the Switch (and I really applaud them for that), but PC made these games a success in the first place and I'll always prefer weird games that try something new over AAA games that use the same formula of good action with an engaging story (though I love those too :3).


----------



## Soot Sprite (May 29, 2019)

I?ve always been a console person. I think I have two games on my laptop, but I ended up buying Fallout for my PS4 because I just had no desire to play it on steam.


----------



## digimon (May 29, 2019)

i'm definitely a console person :x i always have been. i tried playing a few games on my laptop a couple years ago and i didn't really enjoy it. i'd consider trying again maybe if i had a better laptop/computer meant for gaming + could use a controller


----------



## Pellie (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm more a console person. I sucks in playing games on the PC, as I struggle way too much with it.
Besides this, a lot of the games that are interesting for me aren't available for the PC at all. Also, 
the PC I'm using isn't probably so powerful to even handle most PC games these days.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

Consoles all the way. The experience is more fun and nostalgic to me. Never got into pc gaming in the same way. I think it really depends on what kind of games and gaming experience you are looking for.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

I prefer the experience of handheld gaming, and I like that I can buy games without worrying if my system can run it.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 20, 2019)

PC. Simply because most of the games I wanna play are on PC. There is exceptions like animal crossing, for example, but these are kinda rare for me


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2019)

Console 100%. Sony fangirl for over 20 years and counting. 
Yes, I'm a traitor. Sue me.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 25, 2019)

definitely console, i have an xbox one and i play more games on there and i enjoy them more. i like holding a console rather than holding a mouse if that makes sense?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 28, 2019)

PC because it offers a wider range of games I like to play. My problem with console is that the games are scattered throughout different consoles and I’ll need to spend at least 100$ for each of them just to play like 2 games I want. The games are also more expensive than on PC


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm fine with both, though I find being able to lie in bed and play games more convenient (though that might be just because my computer is too far xP)


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

I prefer console games as they are easier for me to control, but that's only because I don't have a mouse or really anything special for my laptop that would make online gaming easier/more fun. I like both, and have games for both console and PC.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 1, 2019)

Gonna be console, for me. It's just what I'm used to.


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 1, 2019)

I no longer have a pc so it's console for me.
I like both for different types of games though.


----------



## seeds (Oct 2, 2019)

Personally I'm a PC fan just because I love modding and Cheat Engine. But there's no question that the reason consoles are so popular is that they just work. Insert game, and play, guaranteed. Most game players are happy with the minimum viable rig.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

PC is good, but I tend to prefer consoles, partly because so many of my favourite games are console games, and I also just don't have a very powerful PC.


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 3, 2019)

I used to be vehemently anti pc until I realized how much better fps games were on pc and mods, plus free online multiplayer. I still love consoles, but I play mostly on pc these days. Depends on the kind of game. If it's not a shooter, not multiplayer, and not one with a mod community console for sure.


----------



## joombo (Nov 4, 2019)

I play pc games, esp I like bitcoin blockchain games where I can get some extra coins. These games are real time killer. Hope I'll win a jackpot one day.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 4, 2019)

I've always used consoles. I had a difficult time using PC's because my coordination well gaming on them isn't great, even with practice. But at times when there was a PC title on Steam I wanted to try bad enough, I sucked it up and played it anyway.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2019)

I haven't owned a PC since 2009.
I miss the big screen after years of just having a mobile.

I like consoles though.
Easy to move around.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2019)

I prefer PC. Mouse and keyboard is an objectively better controller when playing shooter games. In terms of community, PC gaming tends to be more open to modding, which can provide so much extra content to a game. Nothing against console gamers, but I just prefer PC myself.

Of course Nintendo is the one exception to that, but if they started releasing their games for PC I'd seriously consider just buying them for that instead of getting a console.


----------



## SolarInferno (May 21, 2020)

PC primarily. I have my Switch, but games for it are so expensive that it puts me off buying them when I have so much to already play on PC (and a lot of them are already on PC too, in fact I even own many of them already). I have pretty solid components, so I get way better graphics than any console can produce, plus my PC is only a few feet away from my TV, so I can just plug in a HDMI cable and controller and play from my bed just like a console if I want to anyway. Console exclusives don't bother me because I already have so much I want to play and not enough time anyway.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 22, 2020)

I appreciate the reasons why people play on PC. Obviously that list is long.

But, I've always been a console guy. Gaming is more than just functionality for me. I enjoy owning the piece of history. Experiencing an entire system, like you would experience a book. I mean...there are always "more convenient", or "more practical", or "better" ways to consume any form of media. People who download flac files are obviously listening to the highest quality music they can be...but, is that "better" than having a record collection? I just enjoy the tactility of home consoles. You can have a specific memory tied to playing a Sega Genesis, or an N64. You really aren't going to form those memories around a gaming rig, I don't think. Maybe you do...I don't know. But, I don't think I would. It would just be a machine to me.


----------



## cloudmask (May 22, 2020)

both? 

i find PC to be more convenient since i'm at my laptop most of the time anyway. i don't have to move and deal with the TV. my switch and PS3 go through the same HDMI input (the other is for my laptop) so i have to mess with cables any time i want to switch between the two. my n64, gamecube, and wii are long gone. first two died, i sold my wii to help me pay for my switch. never was able to afford a ps4 or xbone. hopefully i'll be able to get a ps5 though.

i do prefer seeing the game on the tv screen than on a laptop screen, though. and i prefer a controller to a keyboard for non-fps games.


----------



## Cash In (May 23, 2020)

I play on both, but these days I find myself using PC more. Console is still fine though.


----------



## Kurashiki (May 24, 2020)

console. I need to use a laptop for uni so it's not really worth it for me to have a seperate desktop just for games, especially since there's not really many games exclusive to pc


----------



## Mairmalade (May 24, 2020)

I use both frequently. PC is my go-to for gaming with friends but I love relaxing with a good single player game on my Switch (e.g.: Rune Factory 4 Special, Animal Crossing, and the upcoming Harvest Moon title).


----------



## limiya (May 24, 2020)

I’m more of a console girl, but I think that’s just because I have always owned a console and barely ever owned any games for the PC. I also don’t own a Desktop now, making it to where I can’t really play any PC games other than like Sims 4 on my laptop and stuff.


----------



## Miqo (May 25, 2020)

Always PC. I don't really have any consoles or even the space to put them if I wanted one.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

pc masterrace.

I built my gaming pc, I also tend to do all my work on the same PC but I keep different desktops for each to prevent stuff from getting mixed up lol.


----------



## Meira (May 26, 2020)

I prefer console, but portable ones haha


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 26, 2020)

I've always preferred console, but I certainly do game on my PC from time to time.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 26, 2020)

PC, and Nintendo consoles for exclusives.
I’m one of those uber PC nerds who always gotta have the best components, finished my newest desktop a couple months ago, total came to about 5300$, I’m  still debating on doing a custom loop, will probably be another grand though..


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 26, 2020)

Always will be console. I've touched PC before, but I never play online for too long. I also just prefer Nintendo games over anything else.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 27, 2020)

Console for me! Never been a PC gamer may try it one day when I don’t spend all my money on my children lol


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

PC


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

I have both and I prefer both. One is not better than the other, they have their own good things about them. Sony all the way for console though


----------



## Aleigh (May 31, 2020)

Console for sure. I never really gotten into real PC gaming. Cause like I don't think webkinz and cool math games count lmao


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2020)

I have both but I always preferred console. There's just something about holding a controller and putting in a game cart.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 2, 2020)

I mean PC is so much better in every single way... except for ps4 exclusives which kind of sucks but xbox is pretty much a budget pc gaming console because you can pretty much play any Xbox game on Pc

Pc can do other things beside gaming too which is amazing and there is some exclusive games too only on like steam and such and you can even mod games too which is super nice and if you own the game you can emulate it on pc which can be nice. You can plug like any controller into pc so you can feel like your playing console games but on a more powerful device (if it actually is more powerful then an xbox+ or ps4 pro) 

Console is much better if your on a budget though as it allows you to play games with pretty good graphics and fps for less than PC, but an investment on PC is much better if you can afford it. 

Something else which I do like for consoles is that with the cartridges/cd's you own the actual game and can resell it if you want a new game, bored with the current one, and I just love the feel of opening a case and inserting the game which you don't get with PC


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

Console! I must say I've never had a proper gaming PC though but would be open to trying it out at some point!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 2, 2020)

Prefer consoles! Gaming PC's are too much of an investment for me personally, both financially and maintenance-wise.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 10, 2020)

I like both, but pc has more!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 10, 2020)

I prefer console for sure. I think most of my absolute can't live without games are on Switch and PlayStation. I rarely ever play PC games, mainly cuz I'm on Mac and a lot of the games I'm interested in is for Windows only. But I'm happy with my consoles


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 10, 2020)

I prefer console much more over PC. My friend built me a gaming PC and I just can't get myself to ever play it. Even after hooking it up to my TV and getting a controller adapter. It's just super inconvenient not being able to do everything with the controller and having to get up to use the mouse.  I think I will just always be a console person. I don't mind not having the best graphics or framerate. It's good enough and with how powerful consoles are becoming, it'll be pretty close to the PC experience in that area. Only thing I feel like I'm missing out on are mods and some exclusive games on there.


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2020)

No matter what chair I sit in, PC gaming just isn’t comfortable. With consoles or handhelds, you can relax on a bed or a couch. When it comes to PCs you either have to sit in an office chair or invest a ridiculous amount of money on a gaming chair.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 13, 2020)

Raised on consoles (nintendo 64, playstation, xbox, etc.) but once you get a PC and find out how much cheaper games actually are on a PC and the variety of games without having to deal with online subscriptions and other ties? MY GOSH it'll keep you off consoles for good. Nonetheless, I love them all and I do still have an xbox, 3ds, and a nintendo switch. AND you're able to use controllers from other consoles on a PC? It's the best. Invest in some nice monitors and you've got a great gaming experience!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 13, 2020)

nanpan said:


> Raised on consoles (nintendo 64, playstation, xbox, etc.) but once you get a PC and find out how much cheaper games actually are on a PC and the variety of games without having to deal with online subscriptions and other ties? MY GOSH it'll keep you off consoles for good. Nonetheless, I love them all and I do still have an xbox, 3ds, and a nintendo switch. AND you're able to use controllers from other consoles on a PC? It's the best. Invest in some nice monitors and you've got a great gaming experience!



The problem with cheap games though is people just buy them and hoard them without playing. I see a lot of memes of people talking about their untouched libraries. I'm guilty of this too. My PC has a large library of games I got cheap and I haven't touched probably half of them. Game Pass on Xbox is actually really nice because I get a whole library of stuff I can play and not buy which in the end probably saves me more money than if I bought all those games on sale.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 13, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The problem with cheap games though is people just buy them and hoard them without playing. I see a lot of memes of people talking about their untouched libraries. I'm guilty of this too. My PC has a large library of games I got cheap and I haven't touched probably half of them. Game Pass on Xbox is actually really nice because I get a whole library of stuff I can play and not buy which in the end probably saves me more money than if I bought all those games on sale.


Yeah there are some people like this! I'm definitely not guilty of this  I like to check reviews, watch game plays, and need an interest in the game before I purchase it. Steam sales are amazing! Tons of games are free for the PC. Not to mention game sharing on Steam so some games you don't even have to purchase if you share among friends c: I do use game pass for the xbox when there are sales but I'm generally not interested enough to pay the full price tag per month. The regular game pass doesn't come with xbox live so you're also paying for the online subscription on the side and I'm not for that at all. The only reason I pay for nintendo's online subscription is because it is affordable! I love the deals on the game pass ultimate though and I definitely wouldn't pass on those.


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 22, 2020)

Both, my consoles are plugged into my monitor and my PC is right beside it, I can't honestly choose since I basically just alt+tab between the two with one press of my hdmi splitter lol


----------



## xTech (Jun 22, 2020)

Have played both pretty extensively. I prefer PC for strategy and building games, and also some RPGs like the Witcher 3. I feel console really shines when you play an FPS game or a chill game like new horizons. Although to be fair, you can just plug a controller into a PC and also plug it into a TV screen, so I still think PC is just a much better device in general. The game prices on PC are extremely cheap compared to consoles aswell, especially the switch titles.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I definitely prefer pc for the better graphics


----------

